

Show HN: Privacy – PGP Messenger - krzyzanowskim
https://medium.com/@krzyzanowskim/privacy-pgp-messenger-9612cd6bc08

======
atmosx
* Can I import my keys?

* Where does the app look for keys? In official PKI servers? (e.g. pgp.mit.edu ?)

* Can you integrate something like [https://keybase.io/](https://keybase.io/) ?

~~~
krzyzanowskim
\- importing keys is available with upcoming update.

\- keys are fetched from one of the sks pool servers (servers that replicate
keys)

\- keybase is integrated a bit. you can use username from keybase.io

------
maciejl
might help solve simple & large problem - confidentiality in everyday
usecase... wish it worked on ios7 as 4s iphones will no all be updated due to
slow-down with ios8 upgrade

------
road42
I like it.

The extension is really useful.

You need a new icon :-)

~~~
krzyzanowskim
thx.

how about this icon
[https://twitter.com/krzyzanowskim/status/517604674074341376](https://twitter.com/krzyzanowskim/status/517604674074341376)
;-) it's not mine, not mine.

